# Undiagnosed- lab results and symptoms



## awbower76 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi! I'm new around here, but could use some input.

Some background: I'm a 35-year-old female and have been dealing with various symptoms of hypothyroidism for a couple years. I've been to my general practitioner, who diagnosed me with depression and seasonal allergies. I've been very pointed with my descriptions of my symptoms (I'll get to those in a second), but all she has ordered is a test for TSH at my asking and a general blood panel. So, feeling like she probably thinks I'm a hypochondriac after several visits, I asked my OB/GYN to run a more detailed thyroid panel. She did TSH, Free T4 and Total T3. I asked for thyroid antibodies, but she wouldn't run that (or couldn't?). I got my results today and almost started crying because I am at my wit's end trying to figure out why my levels are normal but I feel like crap.

Results:
TSH- 1.909 (was 2.2 on May 23- I don't know if that matters)
FT4- 1.2
TT3- 93

My symptoms are fatigue (I get 8 hours of sleep at night, but I walk around in a sleepy fog most days- the allergies are what my PCP thinks causes this), I've been diagnosed with Reynaud's, depression, poor memory, working my butt off with diet and exercise and barely maintaining, restless legs, low body temp, low resting heart rate, and low ferritin (was 9 last year, up to 14 on May 23 after a year of 324 mg of ferrous gluconate).

I have made an appointment with a DO who has been praised for her work with thyroid patients. I will ask for a thyroid antibodies test at my appointment.

Of course, this is all moot if I don't actually have a thyroid issue. I'm looking for some input from you all who have been dealing with this for some time. What are your thoughts? Is there anything else I should ask the doctor? What's the deal with TSH numbers? Do they go up and down normally?

Thanks in advance for any insight you can give me! 
Angie


----------



## awbower76 (Sep 27, 2011)

Should I post this to the Newbies thread instead?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

awbower76 said:


> Hi! I'm new around here, but could use some input.
> 
> Some background: I'm a 35-year-old female and have been dealing with various symptoms of hypothyroidism for a couple years. I've been to my general practitioner, who diagnosed me with depression and seasonal allergies. I've been very pointed with my descriptions of my symptoms (I'll get to those in a second), but all she has ordered is a test for TSH at my asking and a general blood panel. So, feeling like she probably thinks I'm a hypochondriac after several visits, I asked my OB/GYN to run a more detailed thyroid panel. She did TSH, Free T4 and Total T3. I asked for thyroid antibodies, but she wouldn't run that (or couldn't?). I got my results today and almost started crying because I am at my wit's end trying to figure out why my levels are normal but I feel like crap.
> 
> ...


You sound like you do have a thyroid issue, Angie. One of the give aways "is" the low ferritin which is so so common in those of us w/autoimmune disease; especially thyroid!

Gosh; you have to get that ferritin up if you can.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

Now as to the tests, I recommend these to really get to the bottom of it...........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And here is why the FREE T3 is so important; more so than the FREE T4.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

In the future when you post lab results, please post the ranges as well because different labs use different ranges. I was not able to tell much about the results w/o the ranges.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Welcome from a fellow newbie! :anim_32:

I agree; it sure sounds like something thyroid related is going on. Those additional tests and the new doc should shed a little light on things!

In the meantime, don't worry, you aren't losing your marbles. Hang in there and be persistent with the docs. hugs3


----------



## awbower76 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for that input! I'll look forward to talking to the new doc next week!

Andros- I called and got the ranges the lab uses:
TSH- 0.350-4.5 (mine- 1.909)
FT4- 0.7-1.8 (1.2)
TT3- 60-181 (93)

So, pretty middle-of-the-road readings. I hate not really knowing what is going on!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

awbower76 said:


> Thanks for that input! I'll look forward to talking to the new doc next week!
> 
> Andros- I called and got the ranges the lab uses:
> TSH- 0.350-4.5 (mine- 1.909)
> ...


When the Total T3 is in the basement; that is not good and yours is. So is your FREE T4. Both are below mid-range of the ranges provided by your lab.

You must feel very exhausted and disoriented? Do you?

That is why TSH is not good for evaluating thyroid disease. Lots of things going on with antibodies that throw the numbers off.

Hope you can get some of the antibodies' tests I have suggested.

And...................thank you so so much for furnishing the ranges. Very very helpful. You are a doll!


----------



## awbower76 (Sep 27, 2011)

Andros- Thank you so much for your input! I actually want to cry, it makes me so glad to have someone validate my feelings! Yes, I am exhausted. I keep telling myself that everyone must feel this way and I'm just a wuss to keep thinking about it!

I'll keep you posted after I talk to my new doc!


----------



## awbower76 (Sep 27, 2011)

Just an update:

I saw a DO yesterday. I love her! We talked for quite some time about thyroid stuff and she seems to be very informed. She was concerned that I limit my salt intake (therefore, iodine) and suggested I try kelp to see if that makes a difference. She also recommended a couple natural remedies for depression. We're going to meet again in 6 months to do some lab work; sooner if things don't change or get worse.

Now, a question: would there be any thyroid-related reason for my blood pressure to be going up? I've always been around 110/70- I am an avid exerciser and pescetarian- but last week at the dentist it was 125/85 (yes, they took a reading- I was having a wisdom tooth removed!) and yesterday at the doctor it was 133/85. It's not that I've seen that BP is any indicator, but I thought I'd throw it out there.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

awbower76 said:


> Hi! I'm new around here, but could use some input.
> 
> Some background: I'm a 35-year-old female and have been dealing with various symptoms of hypothyroidism for a couple years. I've been to my general practitioner, who diagnosed me with depression and seasonal allergies. I've been very pointed with my descriptions of my symptoms (I'll get to those in a second), but all she has ordered is a test for TSH at my asking and a general blood panel. So, feeling like she probably thinks I'm a hypochondriac after several visits, I asked my OB/GYN to run a more detailed thyroid panel. She did TSH, Free T4 and Total T3. I asked for thyroid antibodies, but she wouldn't run that (or couldn't?). I got my results today and almost started crying because I am at my wit's end trying to figure out why my levels are normal but I feel like crap.
> 
> ...


Hi Angie!! Sure sounds thyroid related. I hate to ask you but can you re-post your lab results with the ranges for each one? Different labs use different ranges; I am sure you did not know that.

And yes; that ferritin has to come up considerably as you well know!
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

And do see if you can get the FREE T3 run on the next go around!

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

And here are suggested antibody tests!

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------

